# Hound



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finished up this piece yesterday. Its a generic kinda hound I call him Pal. My dogs were always my pals. Basswood top on a maple staff. Had some suede leather cord laying around so I braided it for the lanyard


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work!!


----------

